# IR1 visa - us tax transcripts?



## Andrea92x (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi,
My husband (British) and myself (American) are currently in the process of getting our IR1 interview booked. On the website it says we need my USA tax transcripts.. well until now I didn't even realize I had to file for taxes (ugh). In the meantime can I use my U.K. Taxes as I'm self employed and will be having the same job in America?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

'Fraid not. To sponsor your non-US citizen spouse for a visa to the US, you need to be tax compliant, which means you should have been filing your US tax returns (for the last 5 years, I think it is). Sounds like you may want to look into the Streamlined Compliance program https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/streamlined-filing-compliance-procedures

where you file current year plus 3 years of back filings. Plus, you'll need to file 6 years of back FBARs through FinCEN (online). 

Once your backfilings have been received, you will then be able to download the transcripts of your US filings online. The good news is that the FEIE applies to self-employment income, so chances are you won't owe any taxes on the streamlined compliance filings. And, there should be no "self-employment tax" as long as you're covered by the social insurance system in the UK - but you may need to get a certificate showing that you are covered.


----------



## Andrea92x (Dec 18, 2015)

Okay thanks so much.. Any idea how long that certificate takes to get? Also is it by mail only? Can't seem to find anything about it online. Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Andrea92x said:


> Okay thanks so much.. Any idea how long that certificate takes to get? Also is it by mail only? Can't seem to find anything about it online. Thanks!


Basically, you should contact whatever agency you pay your social insurances to (i.e. as self-employed) in the UK. Check over in the Expat Tax section - I've seen a couple of folks there refer to having to obtain a coverage certificate from the UK and someone there will definitely know.


----------



## kristinjr (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi there,
My husband (UK citizen) and I (American) are in the same IR1 process. Any updates on what happened after you submitted your supporting documents, tax transcripts, would be helpful for my peace of mind. Have you had your interview and been successful yet?
Thanks for considering!
K


----------

